# I laugh



## cyberpaull (Oct 9, 2015)

I laugh when I hear prices of bicycles prices from the mid-west. For example one of the post a guy asked is $250.00 ok for a beautiful Green Corvette. Here in California, that is a $500 to $600 bike all day long. I just have to laugh and shake my head. It's all I can do


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2015)

cyberpaull said:


> I laugh when I hear prices of bicycles prices from the mid-west. For example one of the post a guy asked is $250.00 ok for a beautiful Green Corvette. Here in California, that is a $500 to $600 bike all day long. I just have to laugh and shake my head. It's all I can do




It was like that in the Antique Outboard club too....


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 9, 2015)

cyberpaull said:


> I laugh when I hear prices of bicycles prices from the mid-west. For example one of the post a guy asked is $250.00 ok for a beautiful Green Corvette. Here in California, that is a $500 to $600 bike all day long. I just have to laugh and shake my head. It's all I can do




I passed on a green corvette for $150 3 weeks ago that wasn't perfect but pretty nice over all. There's just more to choose from here, and a LOT of people are hurting for money here and willing to sell cheap. Us collectors can pick and choose easy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Yea, I laugh too-- when I see "California" prices! V/r Shawn


----------



## bairdco (Oct 9, 2015)

I laugh when I sell a bike for what it's worth, then the buyer tries to flip it for what storage wars or American pickers says it's worth.

For example, I sold an original 75 swing bike that I restored, for $450. I had it on craigs for about 3 months until it finally sold.

Strangely enough, I sold it a day after american pickers aired where they found one for 250.

My old bike was on ebay for 1500. It was on there for months before it was taken down, unsold.

Ran into it again at the beach. New guy riding it. Said he bought it for $300.

I actually laughed out loud about that one.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 9, 2015)

It's because everything is more expensive in california, the land of excess.

I've seen dime-a-dozen collegiates out here selling for 2-300 (selling, but not being bought,) and seeing the same kinda bikes in some midwest thrift store for $25. 

The key word is "selling." There's the same bikes on craigslist for months and months not going anywhere, with no reduction in price.


----------



## Awhipple (Oct 9, 2015)

Arizona is the same way if you can even find anything!


----------



## Djshakes (Oct 9, 2015)

bairdco said:


> It's because everything is more expensive in california, the land of excess.
> 
> I've seen dime-a-dozen collegiates out here selling for 2-300 (selling, but not being bought,) and seeing the same kinda bikes in some midwest thrift store for $25.
> 
> The key word is "selling." There's the same bikes on craigslist for months and months not going anywhere, with no reduction in price.




So the keyword is "asking" if they are not being bought.  Idiots all over list stuff for dream prices....hell, look at the first page on ebay collectibles transportation bicycles when you sort by highest price.  Same crap that has been on there for years.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 10, 2015)

Djshakes said:


> So the keyword is "asking" if they are not being bought.  Idiots all over list stuff for dream prices....hell, look at the first page on ebay collectibles transportation bicycles when you sort by highest price.  Same crap that has been on there for years.




You nailed it.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 10, 2015)

Here is NY I can sell a varsity full tuned up new tires, brakes, cables for $180-300. You can't believe what people here will pay. A few months ago I sold a super touched up Panther 3, single speed with no racks for $300. If someone wants it they will pay. A standard 3 speed English road bike can go for an easy $150. In the big cities its easy to sell for high prices because people are used to paying a lot for their stuff. I sold a 5 speed Schwinn tandem last year for $300 super beat up and rusted but the guy was so happy to buy couldn't give me the money fast enough.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 10, 2015)

Location, location, location...


----------



## Djshakes (Oct 16, 2015)

The hipster movement is a driving force in a lot of the lightweight varsity type bicycle sales.  However, like all trends they come to an end.   Get as much as you can for them now. I remember buying them 15 years ago to take the stems, spoke protectors and anything else the went on a stingray off and tossing the rest of the bike. Perfectly mint collegiates, varsities, breezes, etc.  Bright shiny yellow, green, red paint.  They were everywhere.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 16, 2015)

Don't forget people, vintage is still a deal compared to new junk on the market. Be happy there are hipsters or whomever who see value in vintage, it drive our little niche. 

And, something is  worth only what another will pay, wherever, whenever, in California or on the moon.

Live and breathe vintage...well made, well designed, well intended.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 16, 2015)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Don't forget people, vintage is still a deal compared to new junk on the market. Be happy there are hipsters or whomever who see value in vintage, it drive our little niche.
> 
> And, something is  worth only what another will pay, wherever, whenever, in California or on the moon.
> 
> Live and breathe vintage...well made, well designed, well intended.




It's been a while since I pressed the thumb's up button.

Chris


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks scrubbin...and coincidently, you are indirectly thanked for this:


----------



## drglinski (Oct 23, 2015)

I laugh when I hear how much stuff sells/demands for in California.  That being said, there are a lot of things that California does that doesn't make sense to the rest of the US.  No way I'd pay $600 for a Corvette.


----------

